

Why Is Twitter More Popular With Black People Than White People? - erratic
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-study-results-2010-4

======
frossie
I find it pretty disappointing that the original survey put up some statistics
like this without bothering to control for age or education level. You can get
a lot of press for essentially saying nothing substantive these days...

